# baltimore glass works flask



## morbious_fod (Jul 12, 2011)

Picked this up last weekend. Any info on it?


----------



## ajohn (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey morb!
 I believe that the flask has to do with the burning down of the BGW in the great Baltimore fire of 1850.The Phoenix is suppose to represent the rebirth through fire.I think the flask is called the "RESURGAM" flask,which means "I shall rise again".That's all I remember.
 By the way,way cool find!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Morb you have the GXIII-53 in your possesion.A nice flask,Mckearins lists it as common but the lip treatment on your is different then on most others.


----------



## tigue710 (Jul 12, 2011)

Very strange lip there...  Great flask, I always liked em... Think they generally sell around 200


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. I like the connection to the history of the glass works fire. That's cool. It is a neat bottle.


----------



## Alaska (Jul 14, 2011)

that looks strikingly familliar to the RICHMOND glass works flask. has an anchor on one side and a figural of the glass house on the other.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 14, 2011)

Steve, I believe that Mob's bottle is actually a GXIII-54. Here is a picture of a GXIII-53. The 53 mold is a bit more detailed.

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 14, 2011)

The other side.

 Chris


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow that's a very nice one.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 15, 2011)

Chris here is why I think it is the 53.

 First: The RESURGAM Emblem on the 53 in narrower then the one on the 54
 Second: The BALTIMORE AND the GLASSWORKS Pennants are narrower and curvier on the 53
 Third: The eagles head on the 53 is thinner and more detailed.
 Fourth: The light radiating out around the Eagles head on the 53 are longer in length
 additionaly there is a vertile curving break in the light beams on each bottle however on the 53
 the beams to the left and the right of the break are longer in length on the 53 then on the 54.
 Both of you have the GXIII-53,both are great looking bottles for different reasons.Chris your bottle has 
 outstanding color,Morb the lip on your bottle is rare I have not ever seen one on this bottle before.Here is 
 Mckearin's description and a second picture detailing the diffrent traits on Morbs and really also your bottle Chris.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 15, 2011)

2.Mckearins line drawing of the 53 and the 54.See how the pennants are narrower and curvier on the 53.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 15, 2011)

3. Mckearins description.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 15, 2011)

4.The breaks in the light beam better explained I think.[] I went through an hour and a half designing this stuff,to show you guys and anyone else looking at this.I deserve at least an attaboy dont I[8D]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 15, 2011)

On picture 2 I spelled curves as corves makes it sound Scotish aye.


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 15, 2011)

Morb how about a couple better pics of your flask? Particularly the phoenix side.

 Chris


----------



## rockbot (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice flask and good detective work from our fellow members.
 []


----------



## baltbottles (Jul 15, 2011)

Steve you are right I think it might be the 53 mold.

 Chris


----------



## coreya (Jul 15, 2011)

ATTA BOY!! Great information and eyes!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 15, 2011)

couldnt really find a good GXIII-54 photo, here is a so so one.
 THe drawing in the book doesnt really capture it all that well.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 15, 2011)

I have drawn a line through the anchors on each bottle.If you extend those lines on the same plane from each anchor you pass through different letters in the word GLASSWORKS  located on the pennant below the anchor on each one.Now look at the gap between the letter B in BALTIMORE and the top of the anchor in each bottle.It is substantially closer to the anchor on the GXIII-53 then on the 54 on both the real bottles and the Mckearin line drawings of each bottle. Morb and Chris again what great looking bottles the both of you have there.The Amber GXIII-54 bottle came from a recent Hecklers sale.It was the only picture of a GXIII-54 I could find.I see you found the same Picture Matt.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 15, 2011)

Guys and gals I appologize about the width size of the pictures affecting the entire post in a lot of my posts.I noticed when I post from my Lap top the pictures,everything is in more proportion.When I create posts from my desk top computer I use a wide screen monitor and it allows you endless realestate to create.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 15, 2011)

The chart I designed would be good in the GII-72,73 and 74 series EAGLE/ CORNUCOPIA made at the Keene glass works.There are only very subtle diffrerences and to show them in print,would be benneficial for someone contemplating purchasing in this series.  A small difference would mean the the flask could be listed as common ,scarce or rare.This could prevent someone from shelling out big bucks thinking they are getting a rare version over a more common one.[]Or it could help someone armed with the info to take advantage of someone selling a rare version haphazardly.[] So Mike Earlyglass or kungfu Jeff I know between the two of you you have either owned or currently own all three of these could you post some of these.I will have a GI-72 B in a few days I can do that one but need help with the others.


----------



## the ham man (Jul 15, 2011)

Doesn't really matter if it's a GXlll-53 or 54. It's still a magnificent bottle either way.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 15, 2011)

Like I said Joey, If you are going to shell out $200.00 for a flask it is better to be pre armed with information about two different bottles with very similar characteristics.If you already own a GXIII-53 and you are trying to collect all of the available Baltimore Flasks and you see a GXIII-54 listed and you dont own one, chances are you are probably going to bid.What if the seller lists it as the 53 you take his word, win the bid, get it home, only to find out you already own the same bottle.You might be be pretty pissed off.It would have been nice to kjnow ahead of time to be able to ask the seller the right questios?So now hopefully anyone who has read this will have gained the knowledge to differentiate between the two.They are two nice flasks. I have already stated it three times prior to this, make it 4 now.


----------



## ajohn (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow Steve, the way you took us through that identification process was great! Thank you for taking the time.I for one feel very privileged for that kind of detail.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 16, 2011)

[]Good info, kinda like what to know when goin after an E.G.Booze bottle.....Andy


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 17, 2011)

I will try to get a better pic of the bottle when I get a chance.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 17, 2011)

closer look at front.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 17, 2011)

the back.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks good Morb,Do you have other historical flasks or is this your first? Did you see my post about the glass works located underneath of the Lincoln Memorial Washington DC in the Historic Bottles section. I figured since you a re a Virginia boy it might be of interest to you.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 18, 2011)

It's my first, never really got into early glass; however, the price was right and it was a Hey that's neat purchase.


----------

